

Ahye - An Open Source Screenshot and Image Server - kopf
http://ventolin.org/2012/12/ahye-a-screenshot-and-image-server/

======
kopf
This is something I hacked together one weekend during the summer. It's proven
extremely popular in work, so I decided to share it with you guys (although a
little late, as when I first released it, I didn't have a hackernews account).

Definitely make sure you try out the test server at <http://ahye.ventolin.org>
and give the screenshooters a go (precompiled windows screenshooter available
here - <http://ahye.ventolin.org/static/ahye.exe> \- and there are ruby
scripts which you can edit for Linux and OS X).

------
KJBweb
You can also use ScreenCloud too, and select to use your own FTP/SFTP server.
They have clients for Windows, Mac, Linux, etc...

